
Microsoft's 2019 Surface Event live-stream - bhauer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmaioTs0NH8
======
bhauer
The new black Surface Laptop 3 in 15" looks so good. Also AMD Ryzen in a
laptop. Yes, please.

